# Rome super cooker for sale. 100 obo



## joshuab (Apr 29, 2017)

Email sent.


----------



## Jvonjess (Feb 21, 2015)

ptex1 said:


> in good condition. 100 obo shipped. email me if interested. [email protected]
> View attachment 70912


Interested, email sent.


----------

